# Puffy / Swollen Heel bulbs



## watt20 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi can anyone help me. Yesterday when I picked out my horses hoofs I noticed that his heel bulbs were really swollen and puffy. I've never noticed them being that large before they look easily twice the size they should be. They feel spongy. The only way i can really explain it is, say you cut a ping pong ball in half and stuck each half on either side of his heel - that what it looks like. Its the same on all four hoofs - hes showing no signs of lameness/pain/discomfort. I have the blacksmith coming tues but I'm wondering if I should be worried about this and get the vet out or just wait until the blacksmith comes.


----------



## watt20 (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone else experienced this - thanks


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

do u have any photos of his/her blubs swollen.
is his/her back feet 
and does he/she stay in a stable alot?


----------



## watt20 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for replying. No sorry no photos at the minute hes not good with his feet and I don't have anyone to help me take them. All his four feet are the same not just the back. Not stabled at all - lives out 24/7. Field is not too wet but he does tend to choose a place in the field and only stand there so he does mucky it up somewhat.


----------

